# How to word a farewell text to flatmates



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

So I decided to take the high road and say farewell to my final set of flatmates (that I will have in my lifetime). I don't want to appear as a douche-bag so I'm gonna compose a trite text message via mobile to them after I leave the residence halls.

So far I have:

"Best of luck with all your endeavours. I hope you both enjoy next term."

I know it may come of as a bit terse, but there really was no camaraderie amongst us.

Any suggestions?


----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)

Generally, when ending something between myself and people I have never been friendly with- OR even have been friendly but am no longer..
I say nothing. 
Especially if there is nothing to say. 
I'm not a 'last word in edgewise' kinda gal though. 

But what you have there seems fine, more than enough for them. 
^.^
Good luck !


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Yeah, that's quite formal / aloof / polite. Perfect for your circumstances.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

That sounds fine. You might feel as if perhaps you should do more, but just happening to live in the same place, for students, doesn't necessarily equal a meaningful relationship. If you feel well dispositioned towards them you could leave a cheap box of chocolates or something in the kitchen with a friendly note, but I wouldn't worry about that if there was nothing between you. 

I like my housemates but next year will be awkward for me when the two people I get on best with move out and are replaced by people I know but have nothing in common with. I should get a girlfriend so I don't have to spend every night in the house. Yeah, likes that will happen- I will probably just spend more time in the library and whatnot. 

I bet you are looking forward to being away from them?


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone for you comments and advice !!! 



Donnie in the Dark said:


> That sounds fine. You might feel as if perhaps you should do more, but just happening to live in the same place, for students, doesn't necessarily equal a meaningful relationship. If you feel well dispositioned towards them you could leave a cheap box of chocolates or something in the kitchen with a friendly note, but I wouldn't worry about that if there was nothing between you.
> 
> I like my housemates but next year will be awkward for me when the two people I get on best with move out and are replaced by people I know but have nothing in common with. I should get a girlfriend so I don't have to spend every night in the house. Yeah, likes that will happen- I will probably just spend more time in the library and whatnot.
> 
> I bet you are looking forward to being away from them?


Yup, I am looking forward to finally living by myself and not having to worry about bumping in to strangers in the flat. I have felt like Anne Frank stuck in my room at times not being able to make noise, that's how bad it got. At least in every other arena my SA has improved.

I left some garlic knots in the freezer which one of them ate up without my permission so I'll consider that equivalent to a going away gift, lol.

That's a shame that the housemates you get along best with will be leaving. Do you think you might move house elsewhere?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

shyguy1990 said:


> That's a shame that the housemates you get along best with will be leaving. Do you think you might move house elsewhere?


 I'm going to stick with the same house, nearly the same people. I don't see too many other options! And to be fair, it isn't too bad, they are nice people. Also a couple of other people I get on with and feel more comfortable around are moving to a street nearby so that should help. 
But I hope I don't have to share places like this too much in the future......


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

"So long, ****ers!"


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

I think it sounds good, exactly right... I say!


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I actually decided not to text them at all. At first I forgot, then I just decided what's the use. In fact, when I was moving out at 6 AM I said a sort of good-bye to one of my flatmates, who was naked again in the common area of the flat, when I was packing up my stuff.

Thank goodness the trolley cart I brought up blocked any contact between us since he looked dirty and smelly. I wouldn't wanna even give him a handshake, lol.


----------

